# help



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2006)

my chinese female i got 1 week from today just layed an ooth (well still laying it) i'm mad i didn't mate her but i don't know if the egg she is laying right now is fertile i have another female i'm going to mate today(the one laying the egg was wild caught) will the egg be fertile?


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2006)

99% chance it is fertile if she was found outside. Even if it isn't they are so common that you could get more ooths.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2006)

ok i saw some of the eggs while they were going in and they had an yellow tint but i don't know if that was between the eggs (i tried mating her a few days ago and she refused does that means she has already been mated)?


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 23, 2006)

no even if they have already been mated they will mate again example you could mate a female once and then the next day mate her again


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2006)

well you think it is fertile?


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2006)

> well you think it is fertile?


Did you not read my post? If she was found outside 99% chance she has been mated.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2006)

ok


----------

